
Tell HN: Make sure you can be contacted as described on your user page - tshtf
I tried this evening to contact a user by the information on his/her user page, and it didn't work. I just wanted to write this as a reminder to all to check your contact information and make sure that others can easily contact you by that information.
======
bigmac
Or, some enterprising Arc programmer could add inboxes to HN and submit the
patch to pg. I'm quite fond of using that feature on reddit. Although it is
used somewhat rarely, it comes in handy when I do need it.

~~~
ig1
I believe pg has said in the past that not including mailbox features was a
design choice rather than a "don't have time to do it" issue.

~~~
gojomo
For sites that don't want the overhead of full user-to-user messaging, I've
wondered if it would make sense to have a single kind of private form message:
"I'd like to talk, here's _my_ contact info."

It'd be a single tick to send to someone, and they'd decide what to do from
there -- perhaps just clear the 'contact requested' flag with a single tick of
their own.

~~~
ig1
I've noticed formspring is being used for this purpose on some forums that
don't offer direct messaging.

------
seiji
Also, once again: the email field is _not_ public. Write contact information
in the profile field.

~~~
tshtf
And please verify that the information in your contact field yields a working
email address! That was the point of this post.

------
jacquesm
What makes you think it didn't work ?

If someone does not reply that does not mean your communication was not
received. No answer is also an answer...

Your own profile lists an email address but no name, last name, information
about you nor any other info.

Maybe give the good example and flesh out your profile a bit ?

~~~
tshtf
A RCPT failed from an email address is a good indication.

~~~
jhrobert
OMG! Is there a way to fake these?

~~~
zackattack
why is he being downvoted? not cool. guess what? it's also a tremendous
BUSINESS OPPORTUNITY.

what is pg's #1 rule? build something SOMEBODY LOVES? don't you think jhrobert
would be EXCITED if this was offered a service?

he's getting excited about a cool technical, (business) and social hack

jhrobert, of course it's possible to fake this. do i personally know how? my
guess is copy/paste the text and fake the email headers. could you make money
offering it as a service? yes.

~~~
jhrobert
Humm... I am using gmail, I don't think I can that easely forge a fake....

However, I can fake an auto-responder easely...

------
tjpick
There's plenty of good reasons not to make it easy for random internet
strangers to contact you.

It's hacker news, not stalker news.

~~~
jacobolus
Why would you list wrong contact info? That seems pretty counterproductive.

~~~
tjpick
It's probably not malicious. The dude just probably forgot to update it. Or
was getting too much spam and started blocking a bunch of stuff. Or made a
typo.

I was just saying that not everyone has to let themselves be contacted. I
didn't say you should post misinformation.

